# curiosities



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

He Pingping of China, 21, holds the finger of Sultan Kosen of Turkey, 27, during an event organized by Guinness World Records in Istanbul, Turkey, Thursday, Jan. 14, 2010. The towering Turk, Kosen, is the tallest man walking the planet with a height of 246.5 cm ( 8 feet 1 inch) and He is officially the world's shortest man with a height of 73 cm (2 feet 5 inch).
(AP Photo/Ibrahim Usta)

















.
.
Seapigs live on, or just underneath, the bottom of the ocean and feed on the mud of the seafloor. Scientists haven't yet worked out how they are such a successful deep-sea creature
.
.
.
.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

That's how I felt after last Thanksgivings dinner.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I"ll bet he had a bad belly ache…................LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Northern Australian 'Cane Toad'. Imported many years ago from South America to keep down pests eating sugar cane plants. Became a pest itself. Now covers a large part of Northern Australia. This is a particularly large one.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, that's a load of toad!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Retired teacher Geoff Ostling displays his tattooed skin at his home in Sydney, Australia.
The 65-year-old has pledged to donate his skin to the National Gallery in Canberra after his death.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder what he taught. Body Art perhaps?.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Let's hope he doesn't loose a bunch of weight. Saggy tattoos are not in vogue.

Grumpy: Are the legs on that toad edible? They are at least big enough to be worth the effort to harvest.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bureaucrat, I don't know if anybody has eaten one & lived to tell the tale. One of the main reasons they have survived is because they are poisionous to an prey that wants a meal. The locals practice their golf swing to keep the numbers under control. This one is a bit big for that though.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Take the people out of this photo, and it looks like a bad painting. It's the wave rock formation in Arizona, formed out of ancient sand dunes and creating that crazy depth perception-destroying optical illusion. 
.
.
.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cool stuff


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Behold The Uno: a one-wheeler motorcycle invented by an 18-year-old. That's right, while you spent your senior year of high school trying to get a peek up the cheerleaders' skirts at basketball games, this dude went out there and completed some engineering slick enough to make every Segway owner jealous.
It operates just by tilting your weight forward or back to accelerate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'll bet it's a chich to ride for anyone who can do wheelies ;-))


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Dan, Your picture of Arizona has inspired my next project. Thanks!!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

pretty much the greed we are living in this country.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Which one is the real chicken?.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Awsome!!! another thread that enables Grumpy to share his vast array of photos. Keep em coming Grumpy they're great!

Rick


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

the fun part is finding the photos on the net and posting them here…. it almost like solitaire playing cards or something … every once in awhile you see something that loosely fits the topic or expands the thread. fun stuff really for old guys anyways … heheheheheheh

..
..
check ODIES new blogspot http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now you come to mention it there is a likeness between Woodsterman & Odie.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
Wolf man' condition down to huge DNA malfunction

A 31-year-old Chinese man whose body is 96 per cent coated in hair has an extra chunk of DNA that could explain his condition - called congenital generalized hypertrichosis terminalis (CGHT).

A new study of the patient known as "KK" - one of the world's hairiest men - and three families with a history of CGHT suggests that the disease is caused by vast genomic changes on chromosome 17.

CGHT is exceedingly rare, with fewer than 100 cases documented in news reports and the scientific literature, says Xue Zhang, a geneticist at Peking Union Medical College in Beijing, who led the new study.

The disease is one of at least several forms of hypertrichosis - all characterised by overgrowth of hair. One of the earliest recorded cases involved a Mexican Indian woman, Julia Pastrana, who toured Europe in the 1850s and 60s, before dying due to complications from childbirth.
Disturbed DNA

To find the genetic changes responsible for CGHT, Zhang's team first scanned the genomes of 16 people with the disease and their unaffected relatives, looking for obvious differences.

A region on chromosome 17 jumped out, and after further study, Zhang's team showed that family members with CGHT were missing between 500,000 and 900,000 DNA letters on that chromosome. Patient KK, on the other hand, had 1.4 million extra nucleotides at the same place on the genome.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The Japanese spider crab can be found skulking around the bottom of the deep, dark sea floor. It can weigh up to 44 pounds, possess a leg span of almost four metres and boast a body size of 15 inches. It's also incredibly long-lived, with a lifespan of up to 100 years.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*This one was found in Washington DC*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

How's this for a catch.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If that kid with the one wheeled scoot can put a shovelhead engine one, I'll buy it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dave received a parrot for his birthday. The parrot was fully grown with a bad attitude and worse vocabulary. DavE tried hard to change the bird's attitude and was constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, anything he could think of to try and set a good example. Nothing worked. He yelled at the bird, the bird yelled back, he shook the bird and the bird just got more angry and more rude. Finally, in a moment of desperation, Dave put the parrot in the freezer. For a few moments he heard the bird squawking, kicking and screaming, then suddenly there was quiet. Not a sound for half a minute. Dave was frightened that he may have hurt the bird so he opened the freezer door. The parrot calmly stepped onto David's arm and said "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I will endeavour at once to correct my behavior. I am truly sorry and beg your forgiveness." Dave was astonished at the bird's change of attitude and was about to ask why when the parrot continued with, "May I ask what the chicken did?"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good one …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Gene, is the one with the fangs a HODAG? HOWDAG? Dang it.. hang on…(google…google…) Yeah, I was right the first time. IS THAT A HODAG?

Man, it's been 34 years….


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Milo, out here, we call it a Chupacabra. Kills cattle and scares little Mexican children. Lots of real scary stories about him/her in the Barrios where I used to work.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a Hodag.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

That Hodag is the high school mascot in Rhinelander WI. The city also has a festival celebrating the hodag. There is at least 1 LJ from Rhinelander.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I spent a couple summers in Rhinelander too many years back. I guess I had a flashback when I saw that thing… ;-)

btw, your hodag pix didn't show up. :-(


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

the fish eating one four times it's size Sorry I don't buy it.Looks like a fake set up to me.Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

.
Steampunk Eye Tie Tac
,,


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The Blobfish

This little guy looks more like a cartoon character than a fish. The Blob fish has very few muscles and move very slowly, floating like a jelly fish. To eat, the Blob fish waits on the bottom of the ocean for prey to pass by.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/galleries/the_worlds_ugliest_animals_/the_worlds_ugliest_animals_.html#ph2#ixzz0Ljq1XiKJ


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DAN, THAT BLOB FISH LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE I MET ONCE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Seapigs live on, or just underneath, the bottom of the ocean and feed on the mud of the seafloor. Scientists haven't yet worked out how they are such a successful deep-sea creature


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The blobfish is a gelatinous mass with a density slightly less than that of the water it occupies. This helps it maintain buoyancy. Hovering just above the sea-floor, the blobfish gobbles edible matter that floats past it


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

With their unusual feeding habits and slime-producing capabilities, the hagfish has been dubbed the most "disgusting" of all sea creatures


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

He Pingping of China, 21, holds the finger of Sultan Kosen of Turkey, 27, during an event organized by Guinness World Records in Istanbul, Turkey, Thursday, Jan. 14, 2010. The towering Turk, Kosen, is the tallest man walking the planet with a height of 246.5 cm ( 8 feet 1 inch) and He is officially the world's shortest man with a height of 73 cm (2 feet 5 inch).
(AP Photo/Ibrahim Usta)


----------

